# Hang Tag Content?



## FlFlyGuy (Dec 29, 2013)

Designing my hang tags. For my online retail sales, I would assume the more contact info the better. As it relates to wholesale sales to the stores, what should and should not be on the hang tag? Should the back of the hang tag be blank for the store to apply their barcode sticker? Advice appreciated!


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

I have two tags. 1 with my brand info, 1 just branded on 1 side for pricing.

Why don't you go to your favorite stores tomorrow and have a look at what other brands do? You may get some inspiration


----------

